# my boy storm



## bucilla (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Slashmire (Aug 29, 2006)

Very cute, do you have a regular bathing day, or does it depend on your mood? Seems like it would need a lot of care


----------



## mrsxchrisx (Sep 10, 2006)

man, simply gorgeous...


----------



## bucilla (Sep 13, 2006)

*thankyou*

i dont have a set day it tends to be when he needs one,
its about ever six weeks. with a good weekly brush.
im disabled so its a bit harder to do but hes very good and lets me do anything to him, 
but i must admit he doesnt stay that clean for very long as, as soon as his dad takes him out he becomes a dirt magnet 
love colette


----------



## TheWriteKind (Sep 11, 2006)

That is a gorgeous dog! I absolutely love the third pose...so adorable! Is he an Alaskan? Whatever he is, he is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a beauty. Looks like a lot of work though. I could never keep a white dog clean.


----------



## bucilla (Sep 13, 2006)

*thankyou*

thankyou 
hes a samoyed and i must admit i didnt think about the white part, i just knew they had lovely temprements. but its not to bad if he gets muddy i let it dry then give him a good brush.
because hes double coated most of the dirt stays on the top coat and brushing gets it off. its when he jumps in the canal i have my work cut out . and if hes dad takes him for a walk im sure he takes him to the muddist places on purpose  
love colette


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Awww what a cutie.


----------



## Boxermom4 (Sep 18, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy!!!!!


----------

